# Happy birthday Gaer!



## timpeac

Hope you're having a lovely day!


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy Birthday Gaer  ​ 

View attachment 3603



​La Reine V​


----------



## Henryk

Alles Gute.


----------



## geve

Joyeux anniversaire Gaer ! 

I think I have the perfect gift for you: here! Aren't you glad?


----------



## Outsider

Happy birthday! 
​


----------



## Nunty

H A P P Y B I R T H D A Y

​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*DOĞUM GÜNÜN KUTLU OLSUN, GAER!*
*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEAR!*​


----------



## elroy

Ich hoffe, Du hast den Tag genossen.


----------



## cheshire

おめでとう、ジェリー！
これからもいいメロディーを奏でてください！
英語もいっぱい教えてください！
大好きです。


----------



## Whodunit

_*Einen schönen Geburtstag wünsche ich dir!*_
 
_* Feiere schön! *_​


----------



## Flaminius

*Many happy returns!!!*​ * 誕生日おめでとう
!
 新しい一年が幸せなものになるといいですね*​


----------

